# Keyboard Disables on install... what is this hypocrisy!



## me7 (Jan 14, 2010)

Hello :f

So I put in the disk, boot my pc... keyboard works... up until a couple more seconds pass by then I see the lights go out and the text that asks what I want to do. (I)nstall (some other option) (and some other option). To bad I can't type and tell it to install.

What the problem is?

Any ideas?

Veerry niice.


----------



## me7 (Jan 14, 2010)

Ah yes, I have one of those old fashioned ps/2 keyboards.


----------



## me7 (Jan 14, 2010)

is there not an edit option? I just want to mention that I didn't have this problem with OpenBSD. Oh!


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jan 14, 2010)

> is there not an edit option?



That is a Frequently Asked Question. If only we had a FAQ. Oh, wait.


----------



## me7 (Jan 14, 2010)

```
Can I edit or delete my posts?

If you have registered and are logged in, you may be able to edit and delete your posts (although the administrator may have turned off this option). Your ability to edit your posts may be time-limited, depending on how the administrator has set up the forum.

To edit or delete your posts, click the Edit  button by the particular post. If your post was the first in the thread, then deleting it may remove the entire thread.

Once you've made your modifications, a note may appear to inform other users that you have edited your post.

If the edit time and date appear as a link you can click on this to see the differences between the original and edited versions, or between edits if there have been multiple edits./CODE]

To bad the [EDIT] button doesn't exist. Maybe you should read the FAQ.
```


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jan 14, 2010)

FreeBSD Forums FAQ -> Information for New Members -> Posting and Editing in the FreeBSD Forums -> Why can't I edit my own posts (yet)?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jan 14, 2010)

P.S. I've never had an issue with either PS/2 or USB keyboards on FreeBSD (not even combined or using a KVM), and I haven't seen a single mention of it on these forums yet.


----------



## anomie (Jan 14, 2010)

I remember issues with USB keyboards while installing FreeBSD 5.x (I think). I've not seen issues with ps/2 on any version. 

Doesn't the boot menu eventually time out and begin the boot / installation?


----------

